

Assange to run for Australian Senate - gghh
https://twitter.com/#!/wikileaks/status/180833572700172288

======
gghh
Is it just a trick to get immunity (italian here, I know something about
that)? Or is it substantial? I guess only time will tell. But knowing the man,
I'd trust him. And anyway, the surprise-sex thing was a joke since the
beginning. Immunity would just be justice.

